# irctc tickets-print without ads



## icehot (Nov 30, 2009)

While printing e-ticket from irctc website, the advertisements also appear in the printout.
(what a waste of precious ink for the nation)
I used IE and firefox and I could not eliminate the ads.
I found a workaround today
Use avant browser
go to tools- and select-disable flash animations
Also enable adblocker and block unwanted popups-if they are not selected
Now log into irctc and take print---The print will not contain ads.
Can we do this in firefox or IE?


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

icehot said:


> While printing e-ticket from irctc website, the advertisements also appear in the printout.
> (what a waste of precious ink for the nation)
> I used IE and firefox and I could not eliminate the ads.
> I found a workaround today
> ...


Yes, in FF, use Adblock Plus and disable ads. Print.

Copy paste to Word/Writer and delete ads. Nothing difficult is it?



> (what a waste of precious ink for the nation)


 What a noble intention.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2009)

as above said copy paste it in word & then print it out.. done several times


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2009)

Heh! I've printed more than 200 tickets from IRCTC and i follow a simple step to remove ads..Here it goes:-
1. In the address bar just copy-paste this simple line and hit enter:-


> javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0


2. Now u can edit anything in that page..Just go the point from where ads start and press Shift+End+PageDown and whole of the ads will be selected.
3. Press Delete and Print it 
No need of installing any extension specially for it or copy-pasting in words and stuff like that..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> What a noble intention.


 Hehe


----------



## icehot (Dec 1, 2009)

Copy and paste in word never works--I am sure, as it is not possible to delete the ads alone (The column for passenger name, etc also gets deleted)
I tried adblock plus in FF , but never worked
The javascript idea seems to be complicated and I dont understand it.

Sorry friends--still Avant browser seems to be the easiest method
(I rarely use avant)
Anyway the responses were interesting. Thanks


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

icehot said:


> Copy and paste in word never works--I am sure, as it is not possible to delete the ads alone (The column for passenger name, etc also gets deleted)
> I tried adblock plus in FF , but never worked


Both of these have worked for me 1281 times. After using adblock plus, you right click the image and click on AdBlock Plus: Block Image or something similar. Done!  In word, select the image carefully and then press delete. Make sure the borders are not highlighted, else the whole column gets deleted. In Opera, use the block all images option, its inbuilt.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 2, 2009)

icehot said:


> The javascript idea seems to be complicated and I dont understand it.


 Complicated  Even beginners will admit that this javascript process is easiest process as it works for each and every browser without any fuss. 
Just copy-paste the code in the address bar of ur ticket page and hit enter..Now u can edit anything in that page..Locate the point from where ads start and click there, Pointer will appear..Pressing Shift+End+PageDown will select the whole ads and pressing delete will delete the same..Now goto File>Print>Print


----------



## dreams (Dec 2, 2009)

Krow said:


> Both of these have worked for me 1281 times.


What a precise calculation!!!


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

^Thank you!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2009)

@icehot
*css-tricks.com/examples/ThePrintliminator/

Now this should help u...


----------



## icehot (Dec 6, 2009)

i learnt firefox technique today (rightclick-block image with adblock)
thanx krow
printiliminator is good for websites but not for java popups while printing ticket
)


----------



## Rahim (Dec 6, 2009)

dreams said:


> What a precise calculation!!!



You don't know? krovv wont say he ate a plate of rice; rather he would say he ate 5765 grains of cooked rice


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

and I just drunk 13486 droplets of water too.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 7, 2009)

why not just printscreen the ticket, paste it in paint and select only the needed part and paste it in a new paint window and here you go. ticket as good as printed from browser.


----------



## icehot (Dec 11, 2009)

printscreen option is not only cumbersome, but the print clarity in this method is poor


----------

